# Puppy uglies - post your pics!



## OzChi

Hi everyone! Got the idea for this thread from the hilarious post about Luxie's long flowing armpit hair!

I'm sure we all have pics from when our pups have passed through those awkward phases where they grow all out of proportion and generally look really funny so please add your puppy's ugly pics.

My Chloe is absolutely beautiful now days (in my eyes anyway) but she has gone through some pretty funny looks over the past few months:

The day I picked her up at 8 weeks when her eyes were still struggling to focus - quite funny looking








This is about 6 weeks ago when her head was alredy the size it is now but her body was still teeny









I don't have any ugly ones of Axle, he managed to grow pretty much in proportion.

Please post your ugly pics - I especially want to see Luxie's armpit hairs!


----------



## CHITheresa

Amberleah don't have many ugly's here best i can find. She wanted down to get sticks from grass.


----------



## OzChi

Amberleah looks a bit like a seal in that pic - funny but cute!


----------



## LittleLuxie

I'll post pics of her armpit hair tomorrow against a dark background! But for now, behold the wonders of the coat that can't make up it's mind... Long haired or short haired??


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Here's Odie in her "teenage" years:


----------



## CHITheresa

OzChi said:


> Amberleah looks a bit like a seal in that pic - funny but cute!


Yes I thought so too.

My Pomeranian sissy if you took her fur and pulled it back she really look like a seal.. too ad i never got pic before she passed.


----------



## CHITheresa

LittleLuxie said:


> I'll post pics of her armpit hair tomorrow against a dark background! But for now, behold the wonders of the coat that can't make up it's mind... Long haired or short haired??


Awe!!! it doesn't matter she is so cute any way her fur wants to be.


----------



## CHITheresa

KrystalLeigh said:


> Here's Odie in her "teenage" years:


Sooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleLuxie

2012 fashion trend: furry armpits

















I twisted them in this pic so you can see them better


----------



## CHITheresa

LittleLuxie said:


> 2012 fashion trend: furry armpits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I twisted them in this pic so you can see them better


Awe so cute, my Pomeranian Sissy had hair like this


----------



## ~LS~

Aww so much cuteness!!! :love2:
We need to stop making fun of our poor babies,lol, remember we 
all went through the awkward teenage stage too. haha


----------



## michele

~LS~ said:


> Aww so much cuteness!!! :love2:
> We need to stop making fun of our poor babies,lol, remember we
> all went through the awkward teenage stage too. haha


 so true but the chis don't look ugly at all,they're all beautiful


----------



## ~LS~

They really are beautiful Michelle, you are right.
It's a silly name for that phase. But I guess if
we compare it with when they are fully grown,
they do blossom quite a bit.


----------



## michele

Yes they do,just like us(lol)


----------



## Hollysmom

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah don't have many ugly's here best i can find. She wanted down to get sticks from grass.


I've seen Holly with that same look. lol



KrystalLeigh said:


> Here's Odie in her "teenage" years:


Now that's just too freakin' adorable! 

PS All your pups are so cute. I don't understand why it's called puppy uglies in the first place. It should be called puppy cuteness instead!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Haha I just DARE someone to post a pic of their own 'awkward stage.' I'd so totally dig up one of mine but I'm not going first LOL.

Anyway here is Kahlua's in-between stage. I always thought she was adorable, but she looked so strange!

She's the one on the Right... LMAO just cracks me up how much younger she looks than her mom.


----------



## ~LS~

Chanel at 5 months. :love2:


----------



## bayoumah

hi does channel have blue eyes thanks


----------



## ~LS~

Hey Sheila, Chanel has one brown eye and one blue eye. 
It is because her mom is merle.


----------



## teetee

what an adorable pic of Odie and kitty. I wish Miya and Taji snuggled!


----------



## lulu'smom

This is a pic of Lulu when she was maybe 6 months old? So long ago I have forgotten, but I was trying to just get her face against a black background--just succeeded in making her look like she could flap her ears and start flying!lol









Now, Kat, I'm callin' you out! I'm either brave or stupid, but I went first where is your pic?:laughing8:


----------



## lulu'smom

OMG!!! Didn't mean for those pics to post SOOOOOO big!!!! sorrrry thought I resized!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~

Aww Tina, you look pretty! Not awkward. You look so feminine. :love2:


----------



## mooberry

View attachment 6836

Bijoux before her eye's focused and her one ear stood up..very awkward, but cute

View attachment 6837


Ear hair all wonky, honestly tho still getting worse haha
View attachment 6841

Age 15
View attachment 6839

Age 17
View attachment 6840

Today (21) 

Yeah..I was something else back then...


----------



## ~LS~

Kelsey you were and are beautiful! :daisy:
LOVE your hair now! oh lala!


----------



## lulu'smom

~LS~ said:


> Aww Tina, you look pretty! Not awkward. You look so feminine. :love2:


Oh LS, You're being way too kind. The late 70s was the time of the feathered bangs and the picture ended up resizing or you probably could have seen my initial in gold on the edge of my huge glasses. I was stylin'!


----------



## LostLakeLua

LMAo Awww man what did I sign up for LOL! My own computer is out of order for now (for real LOL) but I'm waiting for the tech guy (aka Rob's brother) to come by tomorrow morning and put some RAM in it so it'll run. So I promise I'll dig up a humiliating pic and put it up!!


----------



## lulu'smom

Kat, I dangerous when my husband goes out of town and I'm bored and somebody dares me! When I first posted my pics they were huge. Then I went back to photobucket and resized and they went tiny. Then I went back and resized again but they won't blow back up. I been waiting for more brave people...


----------



## bayoumah

HERES MY BUSTER hes 18 months now hes a real winner this little guy makes my life so much sweeter hope this works thank you


----------



## Jazmin

KrystalLeigh said:


> Here's Odie in her "teenage" years:


She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Ok here we go. This is me; about 9 years ago when I was 16.









With my childhood dog Chico =)










And these are from my Senior Year at High School's Homecoming; age 17. =P


















I was always a nerd but darn proud to be one LOL

Ok and this is from like a few weeks ago. Age 25. Part of my photoshoot with Tequila.


----------



## ~LS~

Kat you are just too freaking adorable! 
You were and are a gorgeous young lady.


----------



## lulu'smom

Wow, Kat darling doll, great personality, animal rescuer extraordinaire. You're the whole package!


----------

